# P99QA accuracy issues..



## shoottrev_86 (Feb 12, 2008)

hey all...i'm new to this forum. i registered here mainly because i'm having accuracy problems with my pistol, but i've read a few threads and i realized that you guys can help with alot more than that...i.e. available accessories, ect. but anyways...i have a p99 QA .40 S&W with the titanium slide. when i first recieved the pistol, i took it out and shot it at night, and subsequently broke both my factory 10 rd magazines before i had even shot 2 full clips. i put some meprolight sights on it before i ordered and received 3-SW99 12 rd clips. i didn't have the chance to seriously aim and shoot it while it had the factory sights on, it was night and i was just excited and wanted to 'feel' it out. but since its been fully functional, i've been less than impressed with the accuracy. it takes at least 2 or 3 shots to hit where i'm aiming, and everyone knows that the first shot is the most important when it comes to self defense. i took it out on sunday and shot at powerade bottles @ 25 yrds. it shot constantly left, no matter how much i adjusted the sights, always left. i know its not my skill with a handgun, because with my father-in-law's duty glock 22 i feel like i'm shooting ISPA lol. i love the looks, feel, and especially the safety features on my p99, but i'm getting sick of this and i'm damn near about to trade for a glock 23 or xd (and with $100 for the clips and $80 for the sights ill lose money). anyone have any ideas?


----------



## submoa (Dec 16, 2007)

shoottrev_86 said:


> i'm having accuracy problems with my pistol





shoottrev_86 said:


> i put some meprolight sights on it





shoottrev_86 said:


> i didn't have the chance to seriously aim and shoot it while it had the factory sights on


New sights not zeroed.



shoottrev_86 said:


> it shot constantly left


Adjust rear sight to center point of aim on POI.


----------



## shoottrev_86 (Feb 12, 2008)

yes i've tried that...i think i'm going to go put around 100 rds through it and see if i can figure it out..


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

shoottrev_86 said:


> 2 full clips.


I didn't know the P99 used clips. Mine uses magazines.

If you're shooting left, the rear sights need to be moved to the right. This will cause you to pull the rear of the gun to the left to line the sights up, thus pointing it more to the right. Front sights are moved toward the bullet placement, rear sights are move away from it.


----------

